

Visualizing Process Execution - lnmx
http://dtrace.org/blogs/brendan/2012/02/12/visualizing-process-execution/

======
Cieplak
Graphviz is very useful for visualizing large graphs. You can learn to use it
effectively in under five minutes. It's also very easy to transform CSV data
into graphviz markup by piping it through one or two sed scripts.

~~~
nonrecursive
Where can you learn to use it effectively in under five minutes?

~~~
Cieplak
Assuming you have dot installed:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOT_language>

Also, these are useful:

<http://www.graphviz.org/pdf/dotguide.pdf>

[http://linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2004/05/06/graphviz_do...](http://linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2004/05/06/graphviz_dot.html)

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks

------
four
The visualizations of processes are crucial to my understanding of Brendan's
analysis. As a visual person, I can't imagine using this data another way.

Once again we see that screen size remains a central UI limitation to better
UX. Give me a wide printer and a big wall any time!

~~~
scott_s
You may be interested in this work: <http://infovis.cs.vt.edu/gigapixel/>

------
perone
I've made something very similar, but using Ubigraph and for Python:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2kyssgtUvM>

~~~
seclorum
Looks very nice - I'd love to do something like this for Lua. I went looking
for more details, but it looks like your blog is down, alas .. anyway, if
there is already something out there on the subject of using Ubigraph,
tutorial/howto-wise, I'll go looking for it. It'd be great to have something
like that when debugging a large Lua project.

